# I am bad luck...



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Next week will be my 4th spring break (one of the first two weeks of March) trip to the Vail area... and like EVERY OTHER TIME I'VE GONE, it will be mid to high 40s during the week. I enjoy a good spring day like every one else, but not the 2nd week of March. 

I think I am done with Colorado in March. It's February or bust from now on.

I'll be at Big Sky this week and it's been cold as shit... until I get there tomorrow, when it will be mid 30s all week with possible rain.

Fuck this luck.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Pow has Been great! Sorry you missed it! What week are you here, if it's more than 5 days away, the forcast will not be accurate at all.... Shit even a day away is dicey.....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty sure they're calling for snow later in the week.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll be arriving in Avon on the 9th. I don't listen to snow reports more than 2 days out, but I'll listen to temps. Those are easier to predict. And it's not looking to good... 

Again, it will be amazing spring skiing, but that's what the east coast is for. If I get wet I want it to be from jizzing my pants after I drop a fresh line of waist deep, not from melting snow.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol. Should have a few more pow days this week. The past two days were awesome. next week is going to be fucking terrible....


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

That was my year last year but this year I have hit it right. Was in Vail/BC on the Friday before Xmas when BC got a foot all day with no lift lines, and was there the last week of January when they got almost 3 feet in 48 hours.

I'll be there March 22-29 with the family and hopefully my luck this season will continue.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

My little bro gets here Friday and will be here til next Thursday and will be riding Vail. Looks like he picked the wrong week to come out


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i'd take it one day at a time, the Weather Guessers are just that, the a-holes


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Next week will be my 4th spring break (one of the first two weeks of March) trip to the Vail area... and like EVERY OTHER TIME I'VE GONE, it will be mid to high 40s during the week. I enjoy a good spring day like every one else, but not the 2nd week of March.
> 
> I think I am done with Colorado in March. It's February or bust from now on.
> 
> ...


I know your pain.

I booked a trip to Western Canada for a month.

Arrived 2 days after a 30cm dump. There was only a little bit of fresh left when we got there. The whole time we were there it didn't snow, but was super cold. A couple of days were -35. The day after we leave, Revy Gets 1m of snow.

I got sick a week into the trip, couldn't shake it, even after spending $300 at the doctor, and to top it off, United Airlines fucked up our flights not once but twice on the way home. Sending us all over the states and arriving home two days late.:blowup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like we are in a cycle of snow every two-three days. You are probably going to get some good snow. Quit your bitchin'.

http://opensnow.com/dailysnow/colorado


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Opensnow says no snow tonight. Wonder why it's dumping outside..... I must be seeing things.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> Opensnow says no snow tonight. Wonder why it's dumping outside..... I must be seeing things.


This season, Gary being wrong has been great, every swinging dick seems to be on opensnow ready to go.

mountain cams ftw.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Me being wrong? I didn't say it wasn't going to snow last night. Everything pointed to that it was. I was just saying that it looks like we are in the middle of a cycle. March looms to deliver. 

On a side note. If March does deliver the season snoe stake at Bert could be completely buried by end of month. 

Also the 7th avalanche fatality in the state happened yesterday. I know the danger has lowered but it is not a green light. I suspect this was a persistent slab release on a fairly big line. Could be wrong but the initial description makes me think that. You can go bigger now but pick smart lines. Think clean run outs. For my tastes I would try to keep any steep line in the alpine under 1k vertical. Try to help limit the amount of snow coming after you. The 2k lines will come into play soon enough. A little more patience. Enjoy the small to mid sized lines while waiting for your trophy to set up right. Even those can kill so pay attention to what is going on. Things are getting much better though. This spring looks to be a riot.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I just waxed my board with warm weather wax in preperation for Saturday - Thursday in Vail. If the weather guessers are wrong and it ends up being below 40 degrees I won't even be mad.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i'm torn as to which is more disconcerting, the weathermens bad guesses, or the actual weather itself. it's gone from -52 to hovering around 32 in the space of 3 days. raining in the village, 28 on the summit. fingers crossed, knockknock and all that business


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

There was anywhere from 2-6" of dense snow down this morning.... Gotta go to work in 30 minutes though..... Love seeing the sun!


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

maybe i'll come up to vail. I'm in Silverthorne now. I don't lik 25 parking and iffy road conditions...


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

So I changed my flight going to Denver, now arriving this Thursday. Big Sky is set to get 13 to 25 inches the next day and a half. Too good to pass up and totally worth the flight change charge.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

we got 2" last night, more comin, but the rain/snow line was 1/3 of the way up...hope it works out for you BigMtn


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

CassMT said:


> we got 2" last night, more comin, but the rain/snow line was 1/3 of the way ufor surep...hope it works out for you BigMtn


I'm reading that the snow line is at 7000' which means epic chutes and bowls on the upper mountain for sure!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

should be good! i just got down from a superfun day, although wet and 0 visiblity...fast and soft is all i care about , wooooooooooooooo


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The next storm in Colorado is scheduled for tomorrow I believe. Tuesday-Wednesday should be good. Last Saturday was one of the best of the year after that round of snow. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

